# Welche Teich Technik wird benötigt?



## XxGabbeRxX (19. Mai 2016)

Hallo liebe Forengemeinde,
Ich und meine Freundin sind neu hier und sind dabei einen Teich zu bauen.
Unser Teich wird/ist 400x400 cm und 140cm tief.
Wir haben 4 Zonen. 
Sumpfzone 0-10 cm
2 Zone 20-30 cm
3 Zone 80-90 cm 
4 Zone 140 cm
Wir wissen nicht wieviel Wasser in unseren Teich passt aber wir gehen von ca 5000 bis 6000 Litern aus.
Unser teich soll Fischbesatz bekommen.
Ca 5 __ shubunkin 
Ca 5 goldorfen 
Dazu noch einen Wasserfall von 60 cm breite.
Die Technik war/ist so gedacht das wir einen Druckfilter verwenden.
Den wasserfall schließen wir an einen Bypass an sodass wir diesen abends abdrehen können.
Die frage ist jetzt wie müssen wir pumpe und Filter abstimmen?

Gruß Andy


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (19. Mai 2016)




----------



## mitch (19. Mai 2016)

Hallo Andy,

das Teichloch ist ja schon fast fertig , Mit was wollt ihr den Teich auskleiden?
Also ein Druckfilter ist bei der Größe mit Fischen ned so prickelnd, da gibt es bessere Lösungen - z.B. eingegrabene Regentonnen/ IBC Behälter ...
lest doch mal in dieser Forumsecke z.B. https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/forums/eigenbau-technik.85/

Das endgültige Volumen kann man gut an der Wasseruhr ablesen, wenn man vorher den Zählerstand notiert 


dann mal viel Spaß im Forum der Teich.....


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (19. Mai 2016)

Hallo Mitch,
Danke für die nette Aufnahme um Forum.
Weiter geht es wenn der Wasserfall in der Wand eingelassen ist und ich die Wand verputzen  kann und somit die verblender kleben kann.
Dann wird das Loch weiter verputzt.
Wir nehmen putz anstatt von Sand. 
Ausgekleidet wird mit 300gr. Flies und 1mm Folie.
Wie viel Folie wissen wir auch nicht nicht genau.
Gibt es da eine genaue Rechnung?
Hmmm das mit dem filter ist so ne Sache.
Viel Platz ist nicht vorhanden und der Boden rechts ist durch die vorigen Koniveren total durchwurzelt aber da kommt eine neue Kirschloorbeerhecke.
Links von der Mauer ist auch nicht möglich. 
Das mit der Wasser Uhr war auch unser Gedanke. 
Teichfolie und Schlauch vorbereitet in eine Falle gelegt und dann voll laufen lassen.

Also ich denke Druckfilter muss leider schon sein da wir ja auch den wasserfall speisen wollen.

Gruß Andy


----------



## mitch (19. Mai 2016)

Hallo Andy,
wenn die Pumpe am Ende vom Filter ist, dann kann sie ja zu Wasserfall hochpumpen. Das setzt aber ein Schwerkraft - __ Filtersystem voraus
da sind mal die unterschiedlichen Typen beschrieben https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/funktionsprinzip-schwerkraft-und-gepumptes-system.21854/

Folie: das wird bei der Teichform bestimmt kein Vergnügen die Folie möglichst faltenfrei einzulegen,  zum Ausmessen am besten eine Schnur nehmen.


----------



## Digicat (19. Mai 2016)

Sorry Andy, aber ....

Bitte laß die Fische weg.

Euer Teich ist viel zu klein.

Goldorfen werden ca. 50-55cm lang und sind hervorragend Schnellschwimmer. Die schießen wir Torpedos durchs Wasser wenn sie "Strecke" haben.
Heißt bei Artgerechterhaltung eine Schwimmstrecke von mindestens 10m, besser 15 - 20 Meter Länge.

Die __ Shubunkin sind eigentlich Goldfische die auch die 30cm Marke knacken können. Goldfische sind sehr Vermehrungsfreudig. Heute 5Stück, in einem Jahr 20 ... usw.
Da wird es mit deinem Filter mehr als eng. Nicht gerade im ersten Jahr, aber sie werden Älter, Größer und zu Schwärmen von ??? Stück.

Wegen der Folie > Origami mit Folie bei Eurer Teichform.

Du verputzt ja eh das Becken, da würde sich auch GFK anbieten. Mir fällt gerade der Ausdruck nicht ein, wenn mit Glasfasermatten und Kunstharz das Becken ausgekleidet wird und mit Lack überstrichen wird. Sorry. 
Das ist Dicht und Faltenfrei und kostet auch nicht die Welt. Es ist aber arbeitsintensiver und nicht geruchlos zu verarbeiten. Man sagt es stinkt ...

Liebe Grüße
Helmut

Edit: GFK ergänzt, Danke Holger


----------



## muh.gp (19. Mai 2016)

Hallo Andy, 

zunächst auch von mir ein herzliches Willkommen!

Was eure Teichform angeht, muss ich Helmut uneingeschränkt recht geben. GFK klingt logisch und hebt ewig. Allerdings werden mögliche Erweiterungen schwierig. Und ist die Sucht erst mal ausgebrochen, dann kommt es doch sehr häufig vor, dass der Spaten nochmals aktiviert wird. 

Was die Fische angelangt, dann stimme ich Helmut nicht ganz zu. Goldorfen gehören sicher nicht in deinen Teich, aber ein paar __ Shubunkin oder Goldfische verträgt er schon. Setze einfach einen Sonnenbarsch mit ins Becken und die natürliche Geburtenkontrolle ist garantiert. Ich hatte im ersten Sommer auch massig Nachwuchs, aber seit der __ Barsch am Werk ist, habe ich keine Neuzugänge mehr. 

Viel Spaß beim bauen und genieße es, denn eigentlich ist der Bau das schönste am Teich...


----------



## Digicat (19. Mai 2016)

muh.gp schrieb:
			
		

> aber ein paar __ Shubunkin oder Goldfische verträgt er schon.


Mir macht der Filter kopfzerbrechen ...


			
				Andy schrieb:
			
		

> Die Technik war/ist so gedacht das wir einen Druckfilter verwenden.


und weiter ...


			
				Andy schrieb:
			
		

> Hmmm das mit dem filter ist so ne Sache.
> Viel Platz ist nicht vorhanden und der Boden rechts ist durch die vorigen Koniveren total durchwurzelt aber da kommt eine neue Kirschloorbeerhecke.
> Links von der Mauer ist auch nicht möglich.
> Das mit der Wasser Uhr war auch unser Gedanke.
> ...


Das sind die bedenken wegen der Fische ... die werden mit ziemlicher Sicherheit, trotz Geburtenkontrolle mehr.
Gefüttert wird mit zunehmender Größe auch mehr. Summa Summarum ist der Filter für die Katz. Der bekommt das nicht mehr gebacken.
Die Folge brauche ich Dir net zu erklären ...

LG
Helmut


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (19. Mai 2016)

Hallo Leute,
Gut das mit den Goldorfen sehe ich ein. Dem war mir nicht bewußt das diese viel Strecke brauchen.
Mit den __ Shubunkin haben wir es so vor das wir ja einen kleinen bestand behalten wollen.
Was zuviel ist kommt raus, Verkauf/verschenken.
Zum Thema Technik.
Gedacht ist es so:
Pumpe am Grund, hochpumpen zum Filter und vom Filter zum Bypass über den Wasserfall.
Warum sind diese Druckfilter nicht gut?
Welchen Grund hat das?
Vor haben wir ja wenn es zwischen 5000 bis 6000 Liter sind einen 10000 bis 15000 Liter Filter zu speisen. Mit einer 6000 Liter pumpe oder ist das falsch berechnet?

Und was das Becken angeht, werden wir dennoch mit Folie auskleiden da wir die oberen 60 cm mit stein Folie auskleiden und in die 2 Zone kommen pflanztaschen gehängt.

Gruß Andy


----------



## mitch (19. Mai 2016)

Hallo Andy,

ja ne 6000er Pumpe reicht wohl, aber über den Druckfilter, wenn er denn sein muss, werdet ihr euch nicht erfreuen.
Wenn mal Fische im Wasser sind dann kommen die Dinger sehr schnell an Ihre Grenzen (das Filtervolumen ist zu klein, sehr häufige Reinigungsintervalle) und sind nicht erweiterbar.

Ist das ein Teich auf der linken Bildseite?


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (20. Mai 2016)

Hey Mitch,  ja das ist ein Teich.
Diesen haben wir vom Vormieter übernommen es ist ein fertigteich mit 350 Litern. 
Es ist ein Naturteich mit ein paar Pflanzen. Siehe Bild vorher nachher und komplett Ansicht. 
Vor ca 2 Monaten haben wir diesen sauber gemacht und seit ca 1 Woche ist dieser klar. Hat sich endlich eingependelt der teich.

Bei dem großen Teich haben wir ja auch vor Pflanzen einzubauen vor allem die zur Filterung des Wassers beitragen.


----------



## mitch (20. Mai 2016)

na das ist doch mal was - Bilder vom Ganzen 

da könnt man doch glatt auf die Idee kommen den kleinen Teich als Filterteich ins Gesamtkonzept mit einzubeziehen
z.B.
neuer Teich ==> überlauf in den Kleinen Teich ==> Uberlauf in den filter (eingegrabener Selbstbau Mörtelkübelfilter hinter der Wasserfallmauer) ==> Pumpe zum Wasserfall


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (20. Mai 2016)

Die Idee ist gut. Den Einfall mit dem Mörtel Kübel hatte ich auch schon.
Aber Frauchen sagt sie möchte den kleinen teich weg haben. Ansich wollte ich ihn auch behalten mit einem kleinen Wasserlauf als Überlauf. 
Wie sollte man den den kleinen teich als Filter teich nutzen können? Mit den Pflanzen und Wasserflöhen die drin sind? Wir haben auch 6 __ schlammschnecken sowie 2 __ Molche drin. 
Gruß Andy


----------



## mitch (20. Mai 2016)

da fällt mir noch was wichtiges zu Wasserfall ein: mach einen Verteiler in die Leitung das man den Wasserfall nachts (laut & nervig mit der Zeit) oder an heißen Tagen (sehr hohe Verdunstung) abregeln kann.


----------



## mitch (20. Mai 2016)

geht doch mal nett essen und lass deinen Charme  spielen - das hilft oft 

zum Verbinden von Teichen braucht man(n) Plastikteile, das Zeugs findest du dort https://www.pvc-welt.de/


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (20. Mai 2016)

Das Problem ist auch dieses links von der Mauer sieht es nun so aus.   
Und wie ist es wenn wir es so machen das wir den Wasserfall mit einer separaten pumpe speisen und die Filterung dann über einen Durchlauffilter laufen lassen und zurück in Teich?
Wenn mein Frauchen sich was in den Kopf setzt bekommt sie das meist zu 95 % durch da das auch bisher immer top Ideen waren.


----------



## mitch (20. Mai 2016)

die hangflorsteine könnte man bestimmt noch 50cm nach vorne setzen, dort kann der Filterkrempel unter einer Dielenabdeckung verschwinden.


----------



## Ansaj (20. Mai 2016)

XxGabbeRxX schrieb:


> Mit den __ Shubunkin haben wir es so vor das wir ja einen kleinen bestand behalten wollen.
> Was zuviel ist kommt raus, Verkauf/verschenken



Hallo Andy,
ich bin auch der Meinung, dass ihr bei der Teichgröße auf Goldfische verzichten solltet. Es gibt auch hübsche kleinbleibende Arten, Goldelritzen zum Beispiel. 
Für Goldfische finde ich den Teich allgemein zu klein. Selbst wenn ihr es immer schafft die Population einzudämmen, haben die schwimmfreudigen Fische meiner Meinung nach bei 5.-6.000l nicht genug Platz zur Verfügung. Im Übrigen finde ich den Kompromiss dauerhaft nur 5 Shubunkin zu halten, sind sehr tiergerecht. Goldfische sind Gruppentiere und zu fünft können sie leben, mit mehr Artgenossen würden sie sich aber sicher wohler fühlen (auf mehr Platz versteht sich).
Shubunkin sind toll und ich kann verstehen, dass ihr sie gerne halten würdet, aber den Fische zuliebe würde ich mir eine andere Art aussuhen, die in dem Teich artgerechter gehalten werden kann.
Gruß
Ansaj


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (20. Mai 2016)

Hey Mitch, 
Die Steine werden nicht mehr geändert.
Wie ist es denn damit:


XxGabbeRxX schrieb:


> Und wie ist es wenn wir es so machen das wir den Wasserfall mit einer separaten pumpe speisen und die Filterung dann über einen Durchlauffilter laufen lassen und zurück in Teich?



Hallo Ansaj;
Erst mal müssen wir den Teich fertig stellen. Was dann wirklich kommt mal sehen.

Gruß Andy


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (21. Mai 2016)

@Ansej;
Wir werden sehen was es für Fische werden.
Erst einmal muss der Teich fertig sein und bis dahin vergeht noch einige Zeit.

Mit der Fertigstellung word es voraussichtlich wohl noch 3 -4 Monate dauern.
Nächsten Monat wird die Steinmauer fertig gemacht.
Erst der 60 cm Wasserfall mit LED aus Edelstahl einsetzen.
Dann die Wand zuende verputzen und dann Verblendstein drauf.
Bild folgt. 

@mitch:
Die Planung des Filters wird jetzt so laufen.
In die rechte Ecke wo der Mörtel Kübel steht wird der Filter hinkommen.
    
Ich werde eine Grube machen auf Teichniveau und ausschalen da wird ein Durchlauffilter reinkommen der mit einer Pumpe am Grund gespeist wird.
Der Wasserfall wird eine eigene Pumpe bekommen und kann dann problemlos separat geschaltet werden.

Gruß Andy


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (23. Mai 2016)

Moin zusammen,
Wollte mal fragen wie ihr meine Vorschläge für die Technik findet.
Man liest so viel überall aber was stimmt wirklich?!
Mit der Grube hat sich erledigt. 
Mit dem Oase Biosmart 16000 mit UVC brauch ich keine Grube machen der der auslaufstutzen etwa mittig ist und einen Bodenablauf für Schmutz hat.
Der Filter wird schön versteckt hinter Steinen oder so. 
Oder habt ihr eine andere Idee?
Mit den Pumpen bin ich noch überfragt. 
Und dann noch eine andere Frage, wir wollen einen Wasserfall von 60 cm breite und einer Höhe von 80 bis 100 cm mit einer separaten pumpe speisen. Müssen wir eine Pumpe haben die 6000 l die Std liefert damit wirklich genug Wasser aus dem Wasserfall kommt?

Hier mal ein paar ideen für die Pumpen;

Super eco 8000l Pumpe für Wasseefall
http://www.ebay.de/itm/361544425674
Oder
TtSunSun6000l 40w Pumpe für Wasserfall
http://www.ebay.de/itm/221884364988
*Teichpumpe ECO TMP6500*
*Für den Filter*
http://www.ebay.de/itm/331770895773

Gruß Andy


----------



## mitch (23. Mai 2016)

XxGabbeRxX schrieb:


> Und dann noch eine andere Frage, wir wollen einen Wasserfall von 60 cm breite und einer Höhe von 80 bis 100 cm mit einer separaten pumpe speisen. Müssen wir eine Pumpe haben die 6000 l die Std liefert damit wirklich genug Wasser aus dem Wasserfall kommt?


laut der Seite http://www.hobbygartenteich.de/Seiten/Berechnungen.htm schon, sonst tropft der Wasserfall ja nur


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (31. Mai 2016)

Hallo zusammen,
@mitch danke für deine Antwort.
Man muss sich wundern was da an Wasser durch geht. 
__ Filtersystem hat sich nun wieder geändert.
Kommen sollder Sunsun bio teichfilter bis 60000l durchlauffilter teichfilter cbf-350b
Wenn das nicht reichen sollte holen wir uns ein Becken zusätzlich und statten dieses mit bürsten aus.

In wie fern ist ein Bodenablauf von Vorteil?
Sammelt sich schnell Schlamm an?
Und noch eine frage.
Es bilden sich Bakterien im Filter.
Muss dieser das ganze Jahr über laufen?
Muss er bei der Reinigung laufen?

Gruß Andy


----------



## mitch (31. Mai 2016)

XxGabbeRxX schrieb:


> Es bilden sich Bakterien im Filter.


die Bakterien sind überall wo Teichwasser ist - und auf den Filtermaterialien am meisten



XxGabbeRxX schrieb:


> In wie fern ist ein Bodenablauf von Vorteil?


die Pumpe muss nicht im teich stehen (kein schlauch im teich), der dreck/mulm kann einfacher raus, und man(n) ärgert sich nicht hinterher -  "hätte hätte fahrradkette"  
gleich einbauen ist letztendlich billiger  und es gibt auch skimmer die den dreck von der oberfläche wegsaugen 



wenn dann mach es _*gleich richtig*_ - sonst wirst du nie fertig mit dem Teich - schau uns doch mal alle an - jeder ist hier ständig am graben/kleben/basteln,
so hättest du zumindest 1 Jahr Ruhe bevor der Teichvirus entgültig unrevidierbar ausbricht  





XxGabbeRxX schrieb:


> Muss dieser das ganze Jahr über laufen?


das wäre gut (Grobschmutzentfernung), im winter kann man je nach Frost abschalten oder die Leistung reduzieren (im winter sind auch die Bakterien nicht aktiv)
bei zu hohem Durchfluß kann das wasser auch zu stark auskühlen 



XxGabbeRxX schrieb:


> Muss er bei der Reinigung laufen?


da sollte man schon abschalten, nicht das der dreck aus versehen in den Teich läuft - wär doof 



XxGabbeRxX schrieb:


> Sammelt sich schnell Schlamm an?


anzahl Fische, viel/wenig Futter, Blätter/Blüten, du siehst es gibt einen großen Spielraum.


----------



## mitch (31. Mai 2016)

nochwas, mach die unterste Stufe noch raus, das gibt einen besseren Überwinterungsplatz für die Viecher im Teich + ein paar liter mehr im teich


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (31. Mai 2016)

mitch schrieb:


> die Pumpe muss nicht im teich stehen (kein schlauch im teich), der dreck/mulm kann einfacher raus, und man(n) ärgert sich nicht hinterher -  "hätte hätte fahrradkette"
> gleich einbauen ist letztendlich billiger  und es gibt auch skimmer die den dreck von der oberfläche wegsaugen


Ich denke die Pumpe muss im Teich stehen damit der ganze dreck/mulm vom Boden weg kommt.
Wieso ist das nicht der Fall? Wie soll ich das ganze dann mit der Pumpe installieren? 
An einen Skimmer dachten wir auch schon. Diesen wollten wir aber über die Pumpe laufen lassen der den Wasserfall speist oder ist das schlecht?

Mit der unteren Stufe werde ich mich mal mit dem Oberhaupt zusammen setzen.

Gruß Andy


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (16. Aug. 2016)

Hallo Leute,
Ich und meine Partnerin sind wieder zurück. 
Mit dem Teich sind wir bisher nicht nicht viel weiter gekommen.
Das ausen rum haben wir erstmal alles fertig gemacht. 
Nu mach ich mir immer noch sorgen um die Technik.
Normal würde hier jeder sagen Bodenablauf mit 100 er Rohr und skimmer an der Seite mit 75 er Rohr. 
So nu kommt aber das leidige Thema das wir nur Mieter sind und das ganze nicht uns gehört. Wären wir Eigentümer würde ich das alles auch so machen mit Bodenablauf und skimmer.

Wir wollen nun die Option nehmen pumpe in teich an den sun sun Teichfilter für 60000 Liter und wenn das nicht reich auf 90000 Liter erhöhen. 
Wir haben uns auch Gedanken gemacht was die ganzen Blätter angeht die wir von __ Birken, Buchenhecke, Haselnuss Baum und Bambus um uns haben. Da würde ein feines Netz über den Teich gespannt was von der Mauer schräg über den Teich nach vorn geht.
Einen passenden skimmer haben wir nicht nicht da wir einen brauchen der eine sehr feinen Korb hat.
Wäre wirklich toll wenn ihr noch Tipps für uns habt.


----------



## Teichfreund77 (17. Aug. 2016)

Guten Morgen,

da habt ihr euch eine sehr schöne ecke eingerichtet, bitte mach mal ein paar Fotos wenn Wasser und Pflanzen drin sind.
Ich würde eine 5000 oder 6000l Pumpe nehmen die an  eine UVC 18W  ( diese an eine Zeitschaltuhr) dann denn Filter.
Du wirst dann je nach Fischbesatz häufig den Filter reinigen müssen.
Vorteil wenn Ihr beiden evtl. noch ein eigenes Haus kauft oder baut könnt Ihr alles verkaufen oder weiter verwenden.
Dann auch Filterausgang mit einem 75 Rohr auf ein Y Stück an einem Ausgang von Y Stück ein Schieber und dann in den Teich.
Die andere Seite vom Y-Verteiler in den Wasserfall.
So sparst du dir 1 zusätzliche Pumpe.

Gruß
Sven


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (17. Aug. 2016)

Hallo Sven,
Danke für die Tipps.
Wieso eine Zeitschaltuhr an die UVC?
Muss diese nicht 24 Std laufen sondern nur wenn es hell ist?

Es soll kein hoher Fischbesatz werden. Und ich bin am überlegen ob ich gleich die 90000 l Version hole und dann ein Element als Vorfilter verwende. 
Mit dem Y Stück ist ja alles toll aber wie soll das wasser zum Wasserfall hochkommen wenn es ein Durchlauffilter ist?

Gruß Andy.


----------



## Nori (17. Aug. 2016)

2 Pumpen sind besser - man kann den Wasserfall nach Belieben dazu-oder abschalten und kann den Filter mit einer kleineren, sparsamen Pumpe betreiben- Bei der 1-Pumpen-Variante hätte mindestens eine 10-13000-er verbaut werden müssen um Filter und Wasserfall ausreichend zu versorgen (der regelbare Y-Adapter muss in der Druckleitung vor dem Filter sitzen - dann geht das auch beim Durchlauffilter).
Auch im Hinblick auf einen Pumpenausfall ist eine 2 Pumpen-Lösung immer zu bevorzugen.
Es gibt für diesen Filter auch Leergehäuse zur Erweiterung, wobei aber meist das Komplettangebot günstiger ist. Man kann sich ja die Matten auf Reserve legen, wenn ein Vorfilter oder eine __ Hel-X Kammer aus einem Abteil gemacht werden soll.
Ich würde allerdings keinen 18 Watt UVC nehmen (nur weil das Teil so stylisch zum andocken ist) sondern lieber einen T5 Strahler mit Edelstahlgehäuse (40 Watt) - schätze du wirst ja durchaus auf über 10000 Liter Volumen kommen - da ist der nicht zu übertrieben.

Gruß Nori


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (18. Aug. 2016)

@Nori 
So war es normal auch geplant. 
Eine eigene Pumpe für den Wasserfall. Evtl. Sogar mit drehzahlregler falls das geplätscher mal etwas mehr oder weniger bedarf.
Genau leergehäuse habe ich auch schon gesehen.
Normal als 60000 l Version und dann auf 90000 l erweiterbar.
Mit dem UVC eine gute Idee. War auch schon am überlegen  was angemessen ist. Ich möchte ja auch nicht alle Bakterien zerstören nur die schlechten. 
Sind 40 Watt da auch nicht zu viel?

Aber was ist nun letztendlich günstiger?
Such 3 PE boxen von Ikea holen und bestücken oder diese 3 boxen von Sun sun?

Was bewirkt eine Hellblaue X Kammer?
Dann habe ich von schwebenden hel x und nicht schwebenden gelesen.

Gruß aus Hamburg 
Andy


----------



## Nori (18. Aug. 2016)

Ikeaboxen sind garantiert nicht mit einem Filtergehäuse, auch wenn dieses ebenfalls nur Kunststoff und kein GFK ist, zu vergleichen.
Über diesen Wiltec-Filter kannst hier stundenlang nachlesen - auch wie man ihn optimiert (Vorfilter oder CS 2 davor - dann 2 Kammern mit den Schaummedien und danach ne __ Hel-X-Kammer)

Gruß Nori


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (18. Aug. 2016)

@Nori 
Habe halt daran gedacht wie man es vielleicht günstiger machen kann.
So sehen die boxen aus
http://www.ikea.com/de/de/images/pr...kel-innen-au-en-grau__0400260_PE564173_S4.JPG


----------



## mitch (18. Aug. 2016)

Hallo Andy,

wenn die boxen gefüllt sind und sich nicht ausbeulen, könnte man sie schon verwenden.
Normalerweise sind die dünnwandigen Boxen aber nur für die Aufbewahrung von Krimskrams gedacht.
Der Mörtelkübel in der Ecke wäre dafür schon besser geeignet.


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (18. Aug. 2016)

Ich werde mir die Dinger mal im Markt anschauen und dann schauen ob das von der Stärke reicht. 
Maurer Bütt wäre auch gut aber da gibt's keine Deckel zu und der Filter soll da   stehen.
Obwohl ich es besser finden würde wenn er dort   stehen würde da in der ecke.

Gruß


----------



## mitch (19. Aug. 2016)

XxGabbeRxX schrieb:


> aber da gibt's keine Deckel zu


dann bau dir doch aus Dachlatten ne box mit Deckel
die Dachlatten immer versetzt übereinander stapeln und in den ecken mit einer Gewindestange verbinden
so in etwa: http://www.holz-renz.de/bauanleitungen/klappstuhl-aus-thermoholz-bauanleitung.html  ==> 4. Hölzer für die ...
Ich mach dir mal morgen ein Bild von meinem Dachlattenkasten, in dem auch eine Mörtelwanne steht


----------



## mitch (20. Aug. 2016)

Hallo Andy,
die Dachlattenverkleidung für die Mörtelwanne:


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (20. Aug. 2016)

Hey Mitch:
Sieht klasse aus.mit der Dachlattenverkleidung.
So heute hab ich mir mal ne Lage von der größte gemacht wo der kies ausgelegt ist.die breite ist bei 60 cm an der egsten stelle. Wenn ich den CBF 350 B ODER C nehme hab ich 10 cm oder weniger Platz und dran vorbei zu gehen wenn noch die Leitung für Schmutz Ablass dazukommt ist überhaupt kein platz mehr.
 Was meint ihr? Vielleicht doch an der anderen Seite hinhauen? Oder gibt es was kleineres und effektives an filtern? Also von 10000 Liter Wasser gehe ich schon aus. Ich will es halt vernünftig machen und habe keine Lust nachher wöchentlich reinigen zu müssen. Ist genauso wie ich von so vielen UVC klärer stärken lese aber was ist richtig? Geplant war von mir nun der CBF 350 C sodass wenn ich nur 2 brauche den 3 ten als Vorfilter nutzen kann oder als hel x wo ich aber auch mich nicht richtig druchsteige und dabei ist ja eine 36 Watt UVC ist das zuviel oder traust die nichts?

Gruß Andy


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (27. Aug. 2016)

Hallo miteinander,
So nu komme ich mit etwas was wirklich realistisch ist aber wo ich eure Hilfe und Kritik brauche.
Ich bin komplett weg von diesen fertigfilter.
Gebaut wird eine filter kammer. 
  
Dahinten wo die kleine Holzhütte steht. 
Breite 40 bis 50 cm
Länge 200 cm

Jetzt kommen fragen. 
Wie tief sollte der Filter Keller?
Die Rohre liegen auf dem Niveau der Grasnarbe unter dem Naturstein Wall. 
  
Und kommen dann im teich unter der Wasseroberfläche durch. Eines für den BA und eines für Rücklauf. 
Ich wollte gern die Wasserrückführung mit einem Luftheber machen aber geht das denn wenn das Rohr ca 2 bis 3 Meter waagerecht im boden liegt und dann im teich ca bei 50 cm Tiefe liegt?
Ich möchte halt gern so energiesparend wie möglich arbeiten.
Und was sollte ich am besten als Filter Becken nehmen gibt es da was günstiges?

Grus


----------



## Zacky (27. Aug. 2016)

Wie groß ist der Teich nochmal?

Ist das Maß 40 -50 cm, das lichte Maß oder kommt da jetzt noch was für eine Mauer oder ähnliches weg?

Wie tief kommen die Rohre unter Wasser raus?

Bodenablauf und Skimmer? normaler BA oder umgekehrter BA?

Mit Luftheber geht vieles, aber der sollte dennoch hinter dem Vorfilter und vor der Bio stehen. Das wäre der energiesparendste Aufbau und dann gibt es kaum Probleme mit dem Rücklauf 50 cm unter Wasser. Wie viel Volumen willst Du umwälzen?


----------



## troll20 (27. Aug. 2016)

Mit welchem DN ist das den jetzt verrohrt?


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (28. Aug. 2016)

@Zacky
3,50m x 4,00m ca und 1,40m tief mit Pflanztreppen  
Den Schacht habe ich dann eben nochmal nachgemessen, 0,80m x 1,80m. Die Maße sind die innen Maße.
Die Rohre kommen bei 0,70m wassertiefe raus.
Das Rohr für den Boden Ablauf läuft von 0,70m weiter schräg in den Treppen weiter zum Boden.
Der BA wird ein normaler BA in 110mm.
Interessanten Artikel bei eBay ansehen http://www.ebay.de/itm/191740765285
Was ist ein umgekehrter BA?
Ja Skimmer ist auch geplant auch mit 110mm.
Wie sollte ich da am besten vorgehen? Separate Rücklauf Leitung oder mit an die BA Leitung?

Wenn ich mit Luftheber arbeiten will brauche ich da mehrere filter kammern? Und wie tief sollte der Filter Keller sein?
Also am energiesparendsten zwischen Vorfilter und Biologie. Und dann läuft das ganze von selbst wieder zurück in den Teich?
Umwälzen will ich ca 10000 Liter.  Das ist die Menge Wasser die der Teich ca haben soll/wird.

Ich hatte erst an eine 22000 Liter rohrpumpe gedacht mit der Rückführung des Wassers.
Und damit war eigentlich geplant ein abzweiger Dahinter bei beiden ein zugschieber einer in den teich und einer zum Wasserfall mit Reduzierung auf 1 zoll.
Aber da denke ich mal word der stormvwrbrsuch zu hoch oder? Weil wegen kleinerer schlauch mehr stromleitung oder liege ich falsch?

@troll20  was meinst du mit DN?

Gruß Andy


----------



## Zacky (28. Aug. 2016)

Hi Andy.

Also BA und Skimmer in DN 110 ist gut, bedeutet dann aber auch, dass die Umwälzung bei etwa 15-17 tsd Liter/Stunde liegen sollte, damit so wenig wie möglich Schmutz in den Leitungen liegen bleibt. Beide Leitungen eigenständig bis zum Vorfilter oder zu einer Sammelkammer führen. Eine Leitung für den BA und eine für den Skimmer.

Einen umgedrehten Bodenablauf brauchst Du dann nicht, wenn Du einen BA sauber im Boden verbaut bekommst. Ich dachte nur, weil es sich zu Beginn deines Threads so gelesen hatte. Wenn Du dazu einfach Interresse-halber was wissen möchtest, dazu läuft gerade ein Thread parallel, wo es genau darum geht.

Du brauchst nicht nur bei Luftheber mehrere Filterkammern, Du brauchst generell mehrere Kammern. Die einfachste Aufbaufolge: Vorfilter/Grobschmutzfilter - Luftheber - Biologie (bewegt) - ggf. 2. Biologie oder wie folgt: Sammel-/Einlaufkammer/Vorkammer - Vorfilter/Grobschmutzfilter - Luftheber - Biologie (bewegt) - ggf. 2. Biologie.

Was jetzt hier nur mit zusätzlicher Pumpe geht, ist der Wasserfall, da ein Luftheber keine Förderhöhen sinnvoll erreicht. Wenn der Wasserfall wichtig ist und in die Filterstrecke mit eingebunden werden soll, dann könnte man es auch so konzipieren: Vorfilter/Grobschmutzfilter - Biologie bewegt/belüftet - ggf. 2.Biologie - Pumpenkammer. Hier kann dann die Rohrpumpe rein oder man macht zwei kleinere Rohrpumpen für jede Rückleitung ===> Wasserfall und ===> Teich direkt.

Bei Luftheber empfiehlt es sich, dass genügend Leitungen zurück in den Teich gehen. In deinem Fall würden 2 x DN 110 schon reichen. Wobei ich so oder so 2 x DN 110 einbauen würde, da der Wasserfall wahrscheinlich nicht das ganze Jahr rund um die Uhr laufen wird und dann die Pumpe für den Wasserfall auf die 2. Direktleitung geklemmt werden kann.

Das wären so meine Gedanken in der Kürze.

Ach ja, die verfügbare Fläche für den Filter ist recht knapp, so dass ich hier einen kompakten Filter individuell anpassen würde. Entweder selbst bauen oder bauen lassen oder Du schaust mal, ob Du dort auch mit Regentonnen arbeiten kannst. Ist alles etwas eng, wie ich finde, denn Du hast hier & da Rohre, Schmutzschieber, Sperrschieber und so weiter...


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (28. Aug. 2016)

@Zacky 
Guten morgen,
Na das sind ja mal hilfreiche Tipps.

Gut also separate Leitungen. 
Das ich mehrere Kammern benötige dachte ich mir. Habe mich da falsch ausgedrückt. Ich meinte mehrere Behälter.
Vielleicht habt ihr da ja Quellen wo die behälter nicht so arsch teuer sind.

Ok, 4 kammern evtl. 5 mit 2 Termin Biologie.
Ja das wird wirklich eng. Wenn ich jetzt mit 1,60m Länge Filter rechne habe ich 40cm pro kammer aber ich denke das sollte reichen.

Wie erreiche ich es das ich 17000 Liter durchlaufen lassen und es auch die Filter packen? 
Wie läuft das mit dem Rücklauf? Der Filter und die Rohre sind ja unter dem Teichniveau. 
Habe angst das mir das wasser zurück gedrückt wird.

Gruß


----------



## Zacky (28. Aug. 2016)

Guten Morgen.

Die Frage wäre jetzt, welche Aufbaufolge würdest Du jetzt bauen wollen? Was hast Du für ein Budget?

Die vermutlich einfachste und auch billigste Lösung wäre für Dich wahrscheinlich *~ Vorfilter - Pumpenkammer - Bio bewegt/belüftet - (Bio ruhend) ~*, da Du hier eigentlich alles selbst bauen könntest. Angefangen mit dem Vorfilter würde sich hier ein Eigenbau eines Spaltsiebfilters anbieten. Im Eigenbau-Unterforum sind viele solcher Siebfilterbauten eingestellt und gut beschrieben. Dafür benötigt man eigentlich nur eine große stabile Kiste (Auerbox), wo das Spaltsieb eingebaut wird. Folgend kommen dann 2 Regentonnen (eckig 200 Liter), welche mit je 2 x DN 110 untereinander verbunden sind. Die Vorfilterbox wird vom Teich aus mit 2 x DN 110 angeschlossen, hinten dran eine trocken aufgestellte Pumpe, welche das Wasser aus dem Siebfilter zieht und in die Bio schiebt. Diese Bio dann belüften. Von Bio 1 mit 2 x DN 110 in Bio 2 und aus Bio 2 mit zwei Leitungen DN 110 zurück in den Teich (und das auch unter Wasserlinie).

Wenn es etwas mehr Budget gibt, dann würde ich vielleicht nicht alles selbst bauen, sondern evtl. einen Siebfilter (ähnlich den Ultrasieve III) suchen. Die gibt es ab & zu auch schon gebraucht für kleines Geld.

In den beiden Fällen geht kein Luftheber!

Das Budget ist etwas größer, so würde ich zu einem Trommelfilter raten. Das gibt es ja seit diesem Jahr ein paar Trommler für 1200,- bis 1500,- € fix & fertig. Schaue mal nach Tokuna EasyDrum (hat aber nur 1 Ausgang DN 110) oder Aquaforte ATF-1 (3 x DN 110 Ein- & 2 x DN 110 Ausgang). Im Falle des Tokuna EasyDrum geht nur normale Pumpe am Ende, was wieder auch mit dem Wasserfall kombiniert werden könnte. Beim ATF-1 könntest Du auch wieder Luftheber, aber nicht unbedingt Wasserfall nutzen und den 3. Einlauf macht mit einer Flexkappe erst einmal zu.

Das wären dann folgende Aufbaubeispiele: ~ *ATF-1 (Vorfilter) - Luftheber - Bio 1 - (Bio 2) *oder die Variante:* Tokuna (Vorfilter) - Bio 1 - (Bio 2) - Pumpenkammer*. 

Man kann natürlich auch nur eine Bio nutzen - mache ich persönlich auch -, aber viele schwören halt auf eine zweite Biostufe mit ruhenden Medium. Im Fall von einer Biokammer, sparst natürlich Platz.

Der Filter steht mit seiner Oberkante etwas höher als Teichniveau. Da läuft normal nix zurück ===> kommunizierende Röhren, es sei denn Du schaltest die Pumpen aus, aber das ist dann ja egal, denn es läuft auf keinen Fall über. Die Rückleitungen können dann auch unter Wasserlinie in den Teich gehen.


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (30. Aug. 2016)

Hallo Zacky,
so ich hab mir da mal son bisschen nen Kopf gemacht wie das ganze werden soll.
Filterkeller:
Ich werde den Filterkeller ca 80cm tief, 180cm lang und 100cm breit machen.
Wie würdet ihr das ganze am einfachsten machen. Wollte nun nicht erst noch da den Keller mauern.
Oder einfach loch ausheben mit Sperrholzplatten ne schalung machen und Beton rein?
Filterbau:
Gebaut wird mit Auerboxen.
Vorfilter mit Spaltsieb wird selbst gebaut 40cm hoch,30cm breit, 40cm tief https://www.ab-in-die-box.de/eurobehaelter-mit-geschlossenen-griffen-43-400.html
Da weiß ich noch nicht wie ich das mit den einlaufen machen soll, zumindest wie ich das mit dem Skimmer machen muss da kommen ja die ganzen blätter rein oder einfach perlonstrumpf vor und dann immer leer machen?
Der Filter selbst soll aus 3 Boxen bestehen.
Filtermatten   43cm hoch, 40cm breit, 60cm tief alles drei https://www.ab-in-die-box.de/eurobehaelter-mit-geschlossenen-griffen-64-420.html
Bio 1 belüftet
Bio 2 ruhig
Wie läuft das mit der belüfteten Bio.
Wie bekomme ich es hin das ich ohne Pumpe das Wasser vom Vorfilter weiter bekomme.
Ich möchte und muss so wenig wie möglich an Strom verwenden.
Das mit dem luftheber lasse ich auch.
Ich möchte lediglich am Schluss des Filters das Wasser wieder zurück pumpen.
Einmal in den Teich zurück und einmal zum Wasserfall. 
 
Und da wir vielleicht auch noch vorhaben später den cteich zu erweitern mache ich den keller. sonst würde ich auf Teichniveau aufstellen.


----------



## Zacky (30. Aug. 2016)

Hi.

Siebfilterbau mit Auerbox - Ja - aber da sollte eine viel größere Box genommen werden, denn Du wolltest ja 17tsd Liter/Stunde da durchjagen. Das passt da sonst nicht durch.

(Einfacher wäre es, einen gebrauchten Ultrasieve III oder ein ähnliches Modell zu kaufen. Da sind alle Anschlüsse dran die Du brauchst.)

Dann - ganz wichtig - Die Filterboxen stehen auf deiner Skizze viel zu tief - so würde Dir der Teich leer laufen! Die Filterboxen *müssen* mit der Oberkante definitiv auf bzw. leicht über Wasserlinie stehen. Die Verrohrung mit DN 50 ist zu klein, drum hatte ich geschrieben - DN 110 und die grünen eckigen Regentonnen zu nutzen. Das wird sonst nix, da gar nicht das Volumen durch den Filter gehen kann, was Du am Ende benötigst, um Skimmer und Bodenablauf sinnvoll zu nutzen.

Eine belüftete Bio ist einfach, in dem Du auf den Boden deines Filterbehälters einen Belüfterteller entsprechender Größe installierst und dort mit einer guten Belüfterpumpe das Wasser belüftest und somit bewegst.

Ohne Pumpe geht das Wasser nicht durch den Filter bzw. durch den Vorfilter. Die braucht man schon.eine Pumpe und diese kann auch am Ende stehen. Nicht beim US III, aber bei einem Eigenbausiebfilter kann das erst einmal funktionieren. Ist aber nicht optimal, weil das Siebgewebe nicht gereinigt wird und verstopft und am Ende die Pumpen trocken laufen und kaputt gehen.

Ich hatte Dir aber eigentlich oben in den vorherigen Beitrag deine Möglichkeiten aufgezeigt. Leider geht das nicht alles so einfach nud es sind ein paar Grundlagen zwingend notwendig.


----------



## Zacky (30. Aug. 2016)

Zacky schrieb:


> Die Vorfilterbox wird vom Teich aus mit 2 x DN 110 angeschlossen, hinten dran eine trocken aufgestellte Pumpe, welche das Wasser aus dem Siebfilter zieht und in die Bio schiebt.





Zacky schrieb:


> Im Falle des Tokuna EasyDrum geht nur normale Pumpe am Ende, was wieder auch mit dem Wasserfall kombiniert werden könnte.





Zacky schrieb:


> die Variante:* Tokuna (Vorfilter) - Bio 1 - (Bio 2) - Pumpenkammer*


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (30. Aug. 2016)

Hey Zacky,
gut das mit dem Spaltfilter sehe ich ein da würde ich dann auf die größe wie die anderen 3 zurückgreifen und kann dort einen grüßeren DN ran machen mit 2 abläufen.
Ok also 110DN bei der Filteranlage als durchlauf.

Ich habe vergessen zu sagen das ich vor habe bei den BA und Skimmer vor der Filteranlage jeweils einen Zugschieber zu installieren.
Aber wenn ich nu den Filter auf Teichniveau aufstelle was auch einfacher ist allein wegen schmutzablauf ) dann hat sich das ganze eh erledigt.

kann man sich so einen belüfterteller selbst bauen ? Und welche Luftleistung bräuchte die Pumpe?


Zacky schrieb:


> Ohne Pumpe geht das Wasser nicht durch den Filter bzw. durch den Vorfilter. Die braucht man schon.eine Pumpe und diese kann auch am Ende stehen. Nicht beim US III, aber bei einem Eigenbausiebfilter kann das erst einmal funktionieren. Ist aber nicht optimal, weil das Siebgewebe nicht gereinigt wird und verstopft und am Ende die Pumpen trocken laufen und kaputt gehen.


das verstehe ich noch nicht so ganz?
geht das ganze denn ohne Pumpe wenn ich den eigenbau siebfilter wie den Ultrasieve 3 mache?


----------



## Zacky (30. Aug. 2016)

XxGabbeRxX schrieb:


> Ich habe vergessen zu sagen das ich vor habe bei den BA und Skimmer vor der Filteranlage jeweils einen Zugschieber zu installieren.


Das setze ich bei jedem Teichbau voraus, denn man muss ja den Teich vom Filter trennen können. Also Zugschieber gehören für mich vorne und hinten im Minimum dran.



XxGabbeRxX schrieb:


> Aber wenn ich nu den Filter auf Teichniveau aufstelle...dann hat sich das ganze eh erledigt.


Das verstehe ich nun wieder nicht!? Wie meinst Du das? Der Filter muss mit seiner Oberkante auf Wasserlinie stehen.



XxGabbeRxX schrieb:


> geht das ganze denn ohne Pumpe wenn ich den eigenbau siebfilter wie den Ultrasieve 3 mache?


Einen Siebfilter wie einen Ultrasieve III selbst zu bauen, ist nicht so einfach, wie ein einfacher Spaltsiebfilter, wo einfach das Wasser drüber läuft.

Beim Ultrasieve III hast Du ein Wasserschott, was unten von einem Schwimmer getragen wird. Die Pumpe zieht unten das Wasser unter dem Schwimmörper weg und somit senkt sich das Schott und eine entsprechende Menge Wasser läuft nach. Den Siebfilter die Du alleine bauen könntest, wäre nur darauf bedacht, dass Du den groben Schmutz aus dem Wasser trennst. Ich glaube nicht, dass Du einen Ultrasieve III mit seinen Funktionen einfach nachbauen kannst.


----------



## mitch (30. Aug. 2016)

XxGabbeRxX schrieb:


> kann man sich so einen belüfterteller selbst bauen ? Und welche Luftleistung bräuchte die Pumpe?


da kannst mal nachsehen ==> https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/selbstbau-epdm-membranbelüfter.46587/
60 l/min Luft wären nicht schlecht ==> https://www.google.de/?gws_rd=ssl#q=hailea+v60


----------



## Zacky (30. Aug. 2016)

hier mal ein Link zum einem Beitrag im Unterforum "Eigenbautechnik" zum Thema "Membranbelüfter selber bauen"

hier noch ein Link zum "Siebfilter-Eigenbau Auerbox"


----------



## Mille (31. Aug. 2016)

Moin Moin,

ich will ja nix falsches sagen, ab ist das für den Teich nicht ein wenig zu viel Aufwand?
Der Teich hat ( wie lt. Deinem ersten Beitrag) vielleicht noch 1000 ltr mehr, aber über 7000 ltr.
kommt der nicht, eher weniger. Wenn Du allerdings eine Vergrößerung eingeplant hast macht das
natürlich Sinn. Nix für Ungut

Gruß
Micha


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (31. Aug. 2016)

@Mille 
Ich denke es werden 8000 Liter aber ich gehe von 10000 aus.
Lieber mehr als zu wenig.
Ich möchte das ganze einmal richtig machen.
Ich weiß zu viel kann auch kontraproduktiv sein, jedoch ist noch ein weiterer Teich geplant. 

Umgesetzt werden jetzt 3 Kammern.
Ohne Siebfilter.
Kammer 1: Sammelbehälter für Skimmer und Bodenablauf. Die Einkäufe werden mit perlonstrümpfen überzogen.
Kammer 2: Schwammfilter mit UVC schacht
Kammer 3: Biologie ruhig mit Pumpen Schacht

Gruß Andy


----------



## mitch (31. Aug. 2016)

XxGabbeRxX schrieb:


> Lieber mehr als zu wenig.



Andy, das machst du ganz richtig  später nachrüsten macht weniger Spaß & viel mehr Arbeit und kommt oft zu spät.


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (14. Sep. 2016)

Hallo zusammen,
Ich bin weiter gekommen. 
Heute habe ich den Schacht für die Filter Becken gegraben. 
Ich nehme nun 3x 203 Liter Tonnen eckig. 
  
Diese sind 82cm hoch und schauen 20 bis 30cm aus dem Boden darüber kommt dann ein schöner Holzbelag. 

Wie würdet ihr das mit dem Schmutz Ablauf machen?
Ich habe nun vor mittig in die Tonnen einen 50mm flansch und dann die Tonnen zu einem kugelhahn in Reihe geschaltet verbinden und das dreck Wasser in einen extra Schacht laufen lassen.

Was denkt ihr?

Gruß


----------



## troll20 (15. Sep. 2016)

Mach lieber jede Tonne separat mit einem Schieber. Dann kann zum einen diese Strecke nicht als Bypass für deinen Filter dienen.
Und beim reinigen bekommst du den ganzen Floh von einer Leitung für eine Tonne zum rausziehen vom Schmodder.


----------



## Zacky (15. Sep. 2016)

Kommst Du bei dem Platz überhaupt mit Rohrverbindungen zwischen den Tonnen klar? ...sieht schon sehr eng aus...


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (15. Sep. 2016)

Gut das würde auch gehen ist dann halt  nur mehr rohr Material bei einzelnen schieber. 

@Zacky ja es ist schon sehr eng. Aber da ich noch höher komme und die Tonnen ja trichterförmig zusammenlaufen wird das wohl klappen.  

Hoffe ich


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (15. Sep. 2016)

So da das mit dem Schmutz Ablass sogar wie geklärt ist ist für mich nun noch die Frage wie verrohre ich die Tonnen?!
Einlauf kommt an der letzten Tonne rein und die Tonnen mit Pumpen kammer ist dann vorne. 
Geplant ist es ja so zu machen das;
Einlauftonne kommend mit 2 x 110 überzogen mit perlonstrümpfen. 
Tonne 2 ist dann mit Schwämme ausgestattet. Aber wie am besten von unten nach oben kommend senkrecht aufstellt?
Und die letzte mit ruhiger bio und kammer für die jebao rohrpumpe. 
Und wie soll ich am besten die Verrohung machen?

Wäre über gute Tipps oder bauerfahrung dankbar.
Gruß Andy


----------



## mitch (15. Sep. 2016)

XxGabbeRxX schrieb:


> Aber wie am besten von unten nach oben kommend senkrecht aufstellt?


hi Andy,

oben in die tonne rein und dann innen mit winkeln erst nach unten und dann wieder nach oben


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (15. Sep. 2016)

@mitch 
Was meinst du damit? Meinst du damit die Rohre?
Ich meinte mit deinem Zitat die Matten.
Ob ich die senkrecht aufgestellt reinsetzen soll oder waagerecht rein gelegt.


----------



## mitch (15. Sep. 2016)

XxGabbeRxX schrieb:


> Was meinst du damit?


du die Matten, ich die Rohre 

matten hab ich schon immer senkrecht eingebaut - warum     




 [URL='https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/attachments/2012_05_26_21143_3905-jpg.102486/']
	
 

[/URL]

das könnte der Grund gewesen sein: zum reinigen kann(konnte) ich auch einzelne herausnehmen


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (20. März 2017)

Ich hab diesen Threat ein wenig vernachlässigt aber nun ein saftiges Update 
Hier nun der Aufbau und anschluss des Filter
    
  
Dies wird das Sieb für die Tonne mit den Matten
  
Das wird die Planung für Filterschuppen/Schuppen/Holzunterstand
    
In die 3te Tonne kommt das __ Hel-x mit 50 l bewegt.
Dazu habe ich den Teller anschluss selbst gebaut nsch der Kopie von BGM Teichtechnik.
Den Tellerbelüfter hab ich dort bestellt in 270mm. 
Velüftet wird mit der Hailea V60
    
Nun bin ich letzte Woche wieder am Filter bei gewesen.
Installiert wurde das Gitter, 
der Rohreinlauf sowie der Belüfter und das Hel-x. 
    
Nu fehlen noch die Matten und die Pumpe.
Wiederum bin ich am Überlegen das ganze irgendwann in PE umzubauen.


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (28. März 2017)

So bu hab ich wieder das leidige Thema mit der Pumpe.
Was soll ich für eine nehmen.
Mein Kollege hat eine Osaga 50000 Rohrpumpe und speist damit einen 60 iger Wasserfall aus Edelstahl wie ich ihn habe. 
Allerdings muss er die Pumpe auf volllast laufen lassen und muss dazu sagen er saugt im teich an. 
Nun lese ich aber Wasserfall sets mit 75cm bis 1 meter fall höhe mit einer 5000 l pumpe.
Wiederum wird gesagt das man auf einer höhe von 80 cm und bei 75cm breite vom Wasserfall, man ca 8000 Liter Wasser brauch. 
Nun ist die frage WELCHE Pumpe.
Muss es eine Rohrpumpe sein die 40000 liter zieht da ich ja Skimmer und BA mit einem 100 rohr habe oder reicht eine Regelbare Aqua Forte DM 20000 oder sogar 10000 ?
Ich habe den Rücklauf über ein 70 iger Rohr.
Und geht beim Wasserfall auf 25 und den normalen rücklauf auf 50mm.

Bitte um Hilfe.


----------



## Zacky (28. März 2017)

Eine Rohrpumpe macht hierfür keinen Sinn, denn auch die sind nicht für Förderhöhen geeignet, so dass ich auf die Aquaforte DM-Serie zurückgreifen würde. Ob nun eine normale DM-10000 oder evtl. DM-13000 müsste man schauen, wenn man eine konkrete Leistungskurve sehen würde. Die Angaben auf der Website wo ich gerade geschaut hatte, sagen nur was über die max. Förderhöhe aus, aber nicht über das Volumen in den darunterliegenden Bereichen.
Somit wäre dann auch die Frage, ob die DM-10000 Vario (also die regelbare) eine Alternative wäre, sofern man sie noch runter regeln kann. Wenn sie jetzt bei Volllast auf 1 m Förderhöhe nur besagte 8000 Liter bringt, kannst Du auch zur günstigeren Version der DM-Serie setzen. Aber das alles lässt sich nur klären, wenn Du irgendwo ganze Lesitungskurven findest, denn evtl. kann es dann auch die DM-20000 Vario werden, wenn man diese noch ein wenig runter regeln kann, um die gewünschte Wassermenge für den Wasserfall zu fördern.


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (28. März 2017)

Hey Zacky,
Ich bin auch der meinung das eine Rohrpumpe nichtder sinn ist vorallem allein wegen des Stromverbrauches.
Ich habe mal nach der Leistungskurve geschaut.
Bei der Vario 10000 bin ich bei 1m auf 7000l
Bei der Vario 20000 bin ich bei 1m auf 16000l
Nun muss es ja aber nicht die Vario sein.
Es geht ja auch die von Osaga die kann ich mit einem Drehzahlregler steuern und komme günstiger weg da ich den Regler z.B. schon habe.


----------



## Zacky (28. März 2017)

XxGabbeRxX schrieb:


> Bei der Vario 10000 bin ich bei 1m auf 7000l


...dann könnte man hier vermutlich auch auf die normale DM-13000 wechseln...

oder



XxGabbeRxX schrieb:


> Bei der Vario 20000 bin ich bei 1m auf 16000l


...hier die 20000er Vario wieder auf das gewünschte Volumen runter regeln, was den Stromverbrauch ein wenig senken würde.

Bei den Osaga's habe ich jetzt nicht geschaut. Da musst Du dann wirklich die Leistungsdaten für Dich selbst vergleichen ~ Förderhöhe - Volumen X - Stromaufnahme - Neupreis


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (28. März 2017)

So ich hab dann mal verglichen.
Osaga und Aqua Forte sind meiner meinung nach Baugleich.
Die Aqua Forte hat 20000l/h
Die Osaga hat 19000l/h

Sprich auf 1m Höhe 
Osaga 14000l/h
Aqua F 16000l/h

Max. Stromverbrauch 
Osaga 155 Watt
Aqua F 187 Watt

Kaufpreis
Osaga 119€
Aqua F 214€

Einlauf/Auslauf
Beide 2 zoll


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (31. März 2017)

Soooo. 
Ich hab nu heute die Osaga 19000 OHE bestellt. 
Ich bin mal gespannt. 
Werde in der Tonne auf den 2 zoll anschluss reduzieren und mit 75 HT weiter bis an die regler.
Entweder ist es dicht oder nicht. 
Und wenn nicht dann wird umgebaut auf 50mm PVC.


----------



## ThorstenC (1. Apr. 2017)

Zu der gepumpten Höhe kommt der hydr. Widerstand des Rohres....
Für die Pumpe zählt also der gesamte Wid...

50mm Röhrchen..
Rechne Dir selber den Gegendruck der Rohrleitung aus:
druckverlust.de.

Nimm KG 110...
Es gibt bei pvc-welt.de passende Adapter...110/63 und 63 auf 2" IG.

Denke daran..diese Pumpen müssen je nach Teichwasser 1...oder 2 x im Jahr ausgebaut und entkalkt werden..
Schieber und  flach dichtende Verschraubung vor der Pumpe...


----------



## Zacky (1. Apr. 2017)

XxGabbeRxX schrieb:


> Werde in der Tonne auf den 2 zoll anschluss reduzieren und mit 75 HT weiter bis an die regler.
> Entweder ist es dicht oder nicht.
> Und wenn nicht dann wird umgebaut auf 50mm PVC.




Wenn das druckseitig ist, dann kein HT-Rohr sondern gleich PVC-Druckrohr verkleben. Der Pumpendruck kann Dir die HT-Muffen aufdrücken.


----------



## ThorstenC (1. Apr. 2017)

10cm Wassersäule drückte mir KG 125 Stopfen raus....

Es.gibt auch Schläuche in großen Durchmessern.


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (1. Apr. 2017)

@Zacky @ThorstenC 
Meine HT Leitung liegt ja schon seit letztes jahr.
Ich hab die leitung an den Muffen zusätzlich mit MS POLYMER dichmasse verklebt. Heute kam dann die Osaga nach einem Tag.
So dann war die frage wie anschließen wenn man nichts da hat.
Nun habe ich einen anschluss mit einen 2 1/2 zoll außengewinde was ein 2 zoll ausengewinde hat angeschlossen an einem PVC rohr 50mm mit 40 cm länge.
Darauf eine Reduzierung von 50/75 HT und weiter mit 75 HT zu den Reglern. 
Wasserfall läuft mit 25mm und normaler teicheinlauf mit 50mm. Pumpe läuft mit dem Regler auf halber Leistung.
Was mich aber wundert ist das der Skimmer mehr wasser bei Offenen Schieber zieht als der BA.
Liegt das an dem Wassergewicht im Rohr selber?


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (1. Apr. 2017)

Hier noch ein paar Bilder zur veranschaulichung.


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (18. Apr. 2017)

Ich hab da son bisschen was verpennt mitzuteilen.
Ich hab den Filter nun auf Teichebene mit 1cm luft.





Ich hab das Skimmerrohr geändert sodass kein luftsack entstehen kann.
Und nun läuft alles seit über einer woche tadellos.
Ich muss den Skimmer zwar voll auf haben wenn der BA offen ist aber das ist nicht weiter schlimm.

Nun will ich mich aber endlich an den rest vom Filter ran machen. 
In die erste kammer bin ich bei Filterbürsten einzubauen.
In die 2 te kammer sollen 20PPI Matten mit Stegen senkrecht eingebaut werden und oben drauf noch zeolith.
Kann man das machen?
Soll so aussehen mit den Matten.


----------



## Teich4You (18. Apr. 2017)

XxGabbeRxX schrieb:


> Kann man das machen?


Kannst du, aber dann werden die Tonnen 100pro über laufen bei der geringsten Verschmutzung.
Teichniveau absenken? 
Einfach mal testen würde ich sagen.


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (18. Apr. 2017)

Aber aber aber....
Die Matten sind ja mit Steg.
Habe ich trotzdem eine gute Filterung da sich ja bekanntlich Wasser den leichtesten weg sucht.


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (25. Apr. 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

@Teich4You mit dem Überlaufen lagst du falsch.
Ich habe über den Einlauf in die 2 te Tonne einen Nylonstrumpf von mein Frauchen.
Dieser war nun heute total verstopft sodass die Pumpenkammer halb leer war aber es ist nichts übergelaufen da ich ja wie ich schon sagte 1 cm über Teichniveau mit dem Filter bin.

Da ich den Filter hoch gesetzt habe und das alles son bisschen instabil und unschön war bin ich dabei das ganze zu betonieren.
    
    
Letze woche kamen meine PVC teile in 75mm mit übergänge auf 50mm für den wasserablass.
Nun tropft es endlich nicht mehr.


----------

